# Growing



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Here are some pictures of Boycie with sis of course. He seems to grow every day.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

The second one down where he has his head cocked is priceless. What a cute expression! Both dogs are gorgeous!  Thank you!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

What a lovely pair of cockapoos you have Christine, I hope all is well with you - how has hubby settled in his new home?


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Tinman said:


> What a lovely pair of cockapoos you have Christine, I hope all is well with you - how has hubby settled in his new home?


Thank you Tracey he is as settled as can be. This is not his permanent home hope he is moved soon. He is refusing food but he did this in hospital then suddenly started eating.
The dogs are a great comfort. The play fighting has calmed down they now go off and do their own thing. Boycie had his first run on the beach this week and loved it met some other dogs. Poppy went swimming. As usual I didn't take the camera.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Christine they are both so beautiful. He is growing! I love his eyes. i am so glad you have them to pick you up. I know mine are the light in my life right now.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

erinafare said:


> Thank you Tracey he is as settled as can be. This is not his permanent home hope he is moved soon. He is refusing food but he did this in hospital then suddenly started eating.
> The dogs are a great comfort. The play fighting has calmed down they now go off and do their own thing. Boycie had his first run on the beach this week and loved it met some other dogs. Poppy went swimming. As usual I didn't take the camera.


Good to hear hubby is at least out of hospital and will be more comfortable, as for food - isn't this the place they serve waitrose grub????? I hope he tucks in soon.
Little boccie on the beach - I bet he loved it! Please take your camera next time Christine  x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Aw Christine your a lucky mummy to have those two gorgeous fur babies to help keep you occupied! They are beautiful together! Like cookies and cream! Hmmm food for thought for me... Cream would look great with my two!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

He's definitely got the 'I can look cute for a photo opportunity' off to a tee! Lovely. I haven't seen a post from you in a while and was wondering if they'd managed to tie you up while they ran wild


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Super pictures, they look great together.....playing still gets boisterous at times in our house but seems to be specific times ie first thing in the morning when they're excited to see each other or rather Fergus is excited to see Mable  they're calming better when told lol
I'm sure with trips to the beach etc Boycie will burn off energy and things will be calmer ...I always forget my camera what with poo bags, balls, treats, leads ....oh and dogs 
I hope something perminant comes up soon for your husband Christine, fingers crossed x


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Good to hear hubby is at least out of hospital and will be more comfortable, as for food - isn't this the place they serve waitrose grub????? I hope he tucks in soon.
> Little boccie on the beach - I bet he loved it! Please take your camera next time Christine  x


No more beach for a while as now closed caravan for winter.
They may serve Waitrose food but that isn't any good if no one feeds him. I have been in the afternoons all seems ok. Daughter went one evening and he was in bed pjs on sound asleep at 6pm they said he had been wandering all day and was tired.
I went last night at 7pm and he was in bed watching tv sat with him for an hour until he went asleep looked at his care diary and saw he had been refusing food. They were told he had to be encouraged to eat. Went back 9-30 this morning and he was still in bed cold porridge and tea on table next to bed where he couldn't reach no staff in sight (he is in basement). His bed and pjs soaking wet and soiled he had pulled out his pad and had it in his hand. Got help big complaint to management nice assistant from another floor came and helped me wash and dress him broke my heart haven't seen him with no clothes on for a week he is just skin and bone he weighed 74kg when he went in hospital beginning August 55 kg when he was discharged last Friday. Fed him the porridge which he enjoyed. Big complaint as he is not getting basic care is that is all we ask for. Shall take my scales later going tea time and taking him out for a meal tomorrow. Our care home of choice won't be ready for another two weeks. I cannot keep him safe at home as our house is not suitable unable to fit stair lift and no downstairs toilet. Thank goodness he has no idea what is going on.
Sorry rant over xx
Ps care home £850 a week no wonder Maggie Thatcher family choose a luxury hotel cheaper x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

You've every right to rant Christine, it must be heart breaking. Like you say the very basic of care needs not being met never mind your husbands dignity. 
Ask them for their complaints book, rather than just complain verbally are they under the Care Quality Commision. ??? 
Makes my blood boil. I hope the other place has a bed soon, so difficult but would ease your anxiety if you knew he was being cared for properly :hug::hug:


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Aw Christine your a lucky mummy to have those two gorgeous fur babies to help keep you occupied! They are beautiful together! Like cookies and cream! Hmmm food for thought for me... Cream would look great with my two!


go on you know you want to


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

This is heart breaking!  No one should ever have to live with this kind of stress. Can you find someone to take your dogs out so you can stay longer at the home to feed him until a better setting is found?


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> You've every right to rant Christine, it must be heart breaking. Like you say the very basic of care needs not being met never mind your husbands dignity.
> Ask them for their complaints book, rather than just complain verbally are they under the Care Quality Commision. ???
> Makes my blood boil. I hope the other place has a bed soon, so difficult but would ease your anxiety if you knew he was being cared for properly :hug::hug:


Daughter was with me this morning I wouldnt be surprised if she dosnt phone CQC. It is hard to explain to staff as english not first language. No sign of manager. Daughter has complained to social services we were told by them that they do not go and see the homes that they are sending patients to. Cant believe that is true. Staff that are there are run ragged as all residents need help with basic care. Then you get residents like husband who wont sit down for more than a minute no wonder losing weight he is not replaceing calories. Care home is clean but not purpose built it is a large house that has been converted.
More staff better wages down to care home owners and more input from goverment most will be able to finance there own care as they are wealthy.:rant::rant::rant:
Feel so guilty I met him when I was fifteen so a lifetime together.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

fairlie said:


> This is heart breaking!  No one should ever have to live with this kind of stress. Can you find someone to take your dogs out so you can stay longer at the home to feed him until a better setting is found?


I am going to go in lunch times from Sunday. Dogs will be ok for couple of hours. Neice lives five mins away so if I am delayed she will go in to see to them. It is forty minute round trip so have to factor that in. Hopefully will only be for couple of weeks. New care home I can see from my bedroom window only half mile away.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

I'm so sorry to read what you're going through Christine, I'm beaming some wishes of good luck and support across the ether xx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh Christine, I do hope the time flies till your husband can move. Just the location of the new home is obviously so much better. Sometimes I think the emphasis on ' running the home' and the cleanliness of it, takes over from the real reason that the staff are there, to actually care for people. 
Your right about the government what do they know about real life. You've no need to feel guilty, you'll feel better going in at lunch time.....roll on the new home x


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Mazzapoo said:


> I'm so sorry to read what you're going through Christine, I'm beaming some wishes of good luck and support across the ether xx


A lottery win would be nice x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Christine, so sorry this is your experience. It's so so sad. It beggars belief.. What is the care world coming to. As a health care professional I am ashamed that people who need help and support at a time in their life do not get what they deserve or in fact what they have a right to. So sorry.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

It is such a cruel cruel disease, it just robs you of your loved ones right before your eyes, in some ways, grieving for a loved one through death can be easier to deal with.
I hope the 2 weeks goes quickly and he can settle in the home nearer to you and you can keep your eye on him better.
If the staff are seeing he is leaving meal after meal, they should be intervening and helping Brian with his meals, like Karen says - you need written complaints so they have to be acted upon or responded to. 
I hope things are on the up for you both soon xxxx


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Thank you all for your thoughts it is much appreciated.:focus:


----------

